# My Smoke Daddy Install on a 30" MES



## kevin13 (Jan 27, 2010)

Like others, I decided to install the Big Kahuna Smoke Daddy from Porky Pa's (http://www.smokedaddyinc.com/) on my MES. Others have asked for a parts list and I wanted to give back to the site and members that have helped me out, so here's a write up of my install.

First off, I needed to drill the hole. Porky Pa's installation sheet says to drill a 3/4" hole for the Big Kahuna. After doing so, it was just a tad bit small and required some filing to open it up enough to slide the pipe in. Drilling a 7/8" hole would allow the pipe to easily slip in but you would comprise on a snug fit...not sure if that would be an issue, just sayin'.

I wanted the pipe to be centered from front to back and just above the burner support bracket that runs the entire width of the smoker. All measurements were taken on the outside of the smoker..6-13/16" from the back and 6-1/4" from the bottom of the smoker. I marked the intersection and drilled the hole using a 3/4" hole saw bit and the the intersection as my center.







I then slid a 1/2" x 1-1/2" Black Steel Pipe Nipple into the hole and on each side placed one of the washers that shipped with the Smoke Daddy. I then threaded a 1/2" Black Steel Coupling onto each side and tightened. I hand tightened as best as I could and ended up denting the inside of the smoker...not too much and it won't affect the operation, but a dent nonetheless. So if you use a wrench, be careful.





Inside of the smoker, I wanted to get the outlet as close to center of the smoker as possible without colliding with the burner housing, etc. I threaded a 1/2" x 2-1/2" Black Steel Pipe Nipple into the 1/2" Black Steel Coupling and then threaded a 1/2" Black 90 degree Elbow onto the other end of the 2-1/2" pipe and angled towards the back alittle.



On the outside of the smoker, I needed to have the Smoke Daddy extended out past my cart (Thanks to PignIt for the Sam's cart info.), so I used a 1/2" x 4-1/2" Black Steel Pipe Nipple and threaded it onto the 1/2" Black Steel Coupling. On the other end of the 4-1/2" pipe, I threaded on a 1/2" Black Steel Union. On the opposite side of the 1/2" Black Steel Union, I threaded a 1/2" x 3" Black Steel Pipe Nipple and connected the other end to the Smoke Daddy. This 3" pipe replaces the pipe that was installed on the Smoke Daddy.





Hope this helps out and inspires those on the fence to give it a try. If you have any questions, please don't hesitate to ask. All parts were bought at my local Lowes. Here's a complete parts list:

Qty. 1 - 1/2" x 1-1/2" Black Steel Pipe Nipple 
Qty. 2 - Steel washers that came with Smoke Daddy
Qty. 2 - 1/2" Black Steel Coupling 
Qty. 1 - 1/2" x 2-1/2" Black Steel Pipe Nipple
Qty. 1 - 1/2" Black 90 degree Elbow 
Qty. 1 - 1/2" x 4-1/2" Black Steel Pipe Nipple 
Qty. 1 - 1/2" Black Steel Union
Qty. 1 - 1/2" x 3" Black Steel Pipe Nipple


----------



## fishawn (Jan 27, 2010)

Awesome Kevin!.... Thanks for posting


----------



## mballi3011 (Jan 27, 2010)

Man I have to get me one of those toys for my sausage making smokes.


----------



## deltadude (Jan 27, 2010)

I added your Smoke Daddy install to the MES Hot Mods Honorable Mention list.  Your photo documentation of the install is very good, thank you for sharing it.


----------



## jamminjimi (Jan 27, 2010)

Nice job Kevin!! It will be easy to remove. Put pipe plugs or caps on. You will be sealed up again.


----------



## kevin13 (Jan 28, 2010)

It went alot easier than I thought...I had visions of wrecking the cabinet and having to go buy the new 40" 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





, but everything went smoothly.  The biggest pain was the back and forth to Lowes to get the right length fittings, so hopefully my parts list helps a few others out.

Thanks for all of the kudos and points, it feels good to be able to give back to the site that has tolerated my newbie questions for so long.


----------



## pignit (Jan 28, 2010)

Looks like a twin to mine. I'll tell you something I needed to do to keep the SD from turning... I had to grind little grooves on the washers and rough up the metal on the MES to get it to not turn in the hole. If you tighten it up too tight it pulls the walls together so in order to keep it from turning... that's what I did. Let me know if you run into this problem when you get to using it.

On second look I realized you ran yours straight out.. I ran mine with an elbow to the front. I have more weight on mine to make it want to turn. You may be fine without doing anything.

Sorry... my thread got lost in the crash.


----------



## mulepackin (Jan 28, 2010)

Sounds like any other plumbing job. Great install.


----------



## gruelurks (Jan 28, 2010)

Great post, I am going to be ordering a Smoke Daddy shortly and have been gathering info on mods for my MES.


----------



## insight (Jan 28, 2010)

*Un-friggin-real photo!!*


----------



## ronp (Jan 28, 2010)

Something is wrong there.


----------

